# I need to get back in the game.



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

My band broke up a few months back due to my drummer dying. Yeah, it sucked. I'm going nuts without a band. If anyone knows any musicians in Welland, or Niagara area, please help me out. I'm into rock, metal, doom, hardcore, stoner rock, whatever. My guitars are feeling lonely.


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your drummer, hope you get a replacement soon. 


What is stoner rock?:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear your news. This year, in March, the drummer died in our band. We found a replacement, and he's good, but it's been a slow process getting up to speed because of limited rehearsal space. Keep looking and good luck connecting with a new band.


----------

